
The World's worst hacker (cracker) caught on video - iuguy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJagxe-Gvpw
======
riffraff
this is lovely, and I can _feel_ the kiddie in some irc channel going on and
on about X not working while the wiser people tell him to download rootkit X
and then go to the directory and the kiddie is replying that it does not work
and he's working on windows and the older cr3wzorz tell him to set the
permissions and he's replying that the tool is broken and it does not work and
why doesn't it and so on and so forth. Just lovely :)

~~~
iuguy
To be fair, the older cr3wzorz as you call them are probably either of the
same calibre or having a great deal of fun at the poor kid's expense. Either
way, it made me chuckle!

~~~
riffraff
I carefully restrained from writing "wiser" :)

